# Strawberries



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I would expect so, *IF* you have about 10,000+ flowers on them; otherwise it might not be enough of a nectar source to even draw their attention. ... Drawback to honey bees as pollinators is that they're so "mass market" about stuff; doesn't take 30,000 employees to pollinate 50 roses :scratch:


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

the strawberry beds around here all bring in bees.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I have not noticed any on my beds. But lots of blooms and lots of berries set. Looks like a good year for strawberries.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

My strawberries are loaded. Check early morning for bee's on them, that's when I noticed them on mine.


----------



## mulesii (Jun 10, 2012)

I read somewhere, don't remember where, that insect pollination of strawberries can increase their size by 50% vs unpollinated strawberries.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

They dont pull nectar just pollen correct? Wondering if I need to feed in Strawberries.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

They will but I don't see them on mine often. I have 1/4 acre. There is so much else going on they often overlook mine.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

When we were at the big U-Pick-Em starwberry farm last weekend, I noticed a line of hives at the edge of the field.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Rarely see any one mine. It helps forming a nice round berry too.


----------



## Isaac Colvin (Mar 7, 2012)

We have 25,000 plants out this spring. See bees on them all of the time.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

They dont pull honey from strawberries do they?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Most strawberry cultivars display a high degree of self-pollination, so those guys don't pay beeks for pollination. A huge number of adjacent hives and no other flowers in town would increase the set a bit, but the flowers have little attraction to bees. It would benefit the strawberry grower to really know his cultivar varieties and how much bee pollination increases his yield for each one. It is not outside the realm of possibility that bee pollination could pay off if it seems that a flower set is not producing fruit, but the price would likely have to be very low.

Out here in California, the strawberry prices are slowly being ruined as former citrus and avocado orchards are being converted to row crops due to the NAFTA trade agreement (thank you, Jimmy Carter). It is now cheaper to move to Brazil, cut down the rain forest, grow oranges there, and ship them here. Those who got out of lemons in time and still had some money in the bank went to the double-graft of either Duke 7, Dusa, or Toro Canyon/Haas avocado that tolerates avocado root rot, those that didn't adapt are now trying their hand at strawberries or rotating row crops - celery, lettuce, cilantro, etc. It's getting hard to find oranges for honey. This has been going on for some time, now. The only winners were the land clearing companies.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Strawberry pollination is pretty big business here in central Florida. No nectar, just pollen. You need to feed


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Interesting about strawberry pollination in central Florida...which cultivars and hows the price? All year (= 4 crops) or 3 season? Different prices each season (winter crop is usually just to give the workers some hourly out here)?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Strawberries are self-fertile and wind will usually provide sufficient pollination. However, bees pollinating could increase berry size and increase the percentage of fully pollinated fruit. 

Tom


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bunch of local guys here grow strawberries. Plant city is known for its berries. They have an annual strawberry festival. Some bigger Plant city growers ship all around the country.They plant around winter time. Pick several times. Pollination is usually 40 to 50 bucks a hive. And yes, the yield and size is better with bee pollination


----------

